# WANTED: You & your horse!



## xxdanioo

I have a pic to post! I'm on my phone though... So when I get on the comp


----------



## Iseul

Ooh..I have one I think you'd love, lol. It has a little of the grainy look, but it's clear enough that I'd use it as a reference. I have a clearer one too, so I'll post a backup if you can't do/don't like the bit of grain.

Does the start mean wait until then to post the pics, or..? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay

hmmmm

This maybe? (I have full permission from the photographer to use the photos of my horse for personal use/copies/etc)


----------



## amp23

Not sure how many you are looking for, but here are a few  first 2 are of my QH Hunter, next is a Belgian I work with named Redbull, and the leopard appy is Lee, another horse I work with


----------



## amp23

Ah sorry for double post! This was my favorite one of the ones I tried posting first.. and of course this is the one that didn't load for some reason lol


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Subbing to post later! I have a couple of adorable pictures.

Btw, amp, that third photo there cracks me up. That is toooo funny!


----------



## HorseGuru

I got a good one of my paint yearling! I will bet its a winner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

I might as well throw a couple in  I have plenty that you would probably like to do in my collection, but they aren't of my horses sadly.


----------



## Saranda

How exciting!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Subbing so I remember to go get some new pictures of me and my girl..


----------



## WickedNag

Just sharing this one. My aunt fell in love with it and did a pencil portrait. It is an awesome photo


----------



## Creampuff

Iseul said:


> Does the start mean wait until then to post the pics, or..? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As seen by now, you can start posting the photos  On December 08 (the "start"), I will start drawing the "winning" images.


----------



## Iseul

Ahh, awesome. I'll post mine when I get home from work tonight or tomorrow morning then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Gent is the paint, Romeo is the seal brown  ill have some cool shots after the show is over, if you want me to shoot something in-particular.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

never mind, gents picture didnt load


----------



## Creampuff

UPDATE

I'm _already_ having such a hard time deciding... So I'm turning it over to the contestants.  

On December 05, "like" your favorite photo(s)... Voting ends December 07, and the 3 winners (with the most "likes") will be announced on the page. You can all also follow progress of your drawings there! 

Click here to view the Facebook page.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Here are a few pics of me with my paint mare, a really good pic of my colt, and a special moment with me and my appy gelding. Enjoy!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes




----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Okay, I'll give it a shot!
The big white one is Dozer and the little fuzzy one is Bart


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here are my pictures! I'm going to make them into two posts; this one will be of my miniatures horse, and the other will be of my TWH, Brandy. 

My mini horse, Fonzie, when he was just a few hours old!







or if you want the full version:








I love this one of him. His little tongue is so cute!








Cute and funny:








He climbed in there all by his little self and fell to sleep--adorable.








Scratchin'.








Here are a couple more of him lying down bein' cute.















Carrying him--just because we could!








Last one.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here is my TWH and I. 

(If you end up maybe doing this one *please* take out my braces!)
























I don't know if this one here is easily possible or not, but I like it a lot so I just put it.
























Last one; this is me about three years ago when I was only 13 giving Brandy a treat. I just kinda like it.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Sounds like fun!  Yes, I know, my boy is slightly retarded lol


----------



## Crescent

when i bough him (he is my first horse)


----------



## Creampuff

I'm adding the photos to the MS-Studio page. If you sent more than one, I selected the best candidates (the most clear/inspiring). 

The "liking" for the winners begins now; but the winners will not be announced until December 07 (_this _Friday). I will begin drawing December 08 (this Saturday). Make sure you "like" the page to follow work-in-progress updates & look for more contests later!


----------



## Creampuff

I'm going to be announcing the "winners" tomorrow! 

*Make sure to head over to the contest album and "like" your favorite photos! 
*
*There is no limit on the number of photos you can 'like.'* The 3 images with the most likes will be our winners, I will announce them Friday evening after work and begin drawing Saturday!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

OMG. I'm so excited! Two of my pictures are nominees! EEEEE! *clasps hands in hopeful anticipation* 

Btw, I love your progress drawings.


----------



## Creampuff

*OUR WINNERS ARE...*
Based on the number of likes received on Facebook, our 3 winners are:


ALYSE with 6 likes (the below image)

But what's this... A _draw_?! We have ties for 2nd AND 3rd places! 
Head over to the contest album to "like" to upset the ties... I will announce the other two winners before midnight (Central US) tonight!!​
*HORSECRAZYTEEN* and *STELLAIW *are tied for *2nd placing*. 

*MN TIGERSTRIPES*, *WICKEDNAG*, and *AMP23*... You are all tied for the *3rd placing*!!!

I also apologize -- I asked my boyfriend to make a new album for the tied-up finalists; he began deleting images instead by mistake! Thankfull my laptop (not connected to the internet at the time) was still open to the "old" page, so I was able to re-discover and re-add the remaining finalists.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oh gosh! I'm still in there...

Even if I don't win though, I am keeping an eye on this thread so I can see the drawings!


----------



## BackwoodsBaby




----------



## Creampuff

_BackwoodsBaby_, 

I'm sorry, but it's too late to enter "round 1." The finalists are in the 'final furlong,' and adding you now would be unfair to the other contestants. BUT I will gladly enter you into "round 2"!


----------



## Creampuff

MN TIGERSTRIPES one a placing with this photo: 









And between HorseCrazyTeen & StellaIW, IT'S STILL A TIE at 7 likes! 
I'll be drawing both of your finalist photos!


----------



## WSArabians

Here is a few of me and my ponies.


----------



## Creampuff

I am going to start posting photos in the "Round 2" album, but the 'winners' of round 2 will not be announced until *December 28*, and I will begin drawing those December 29. 

To get "round 2" photos in, post here or e-mail them to me at _[email protected]_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Yes! I'm in! Whooo Hooo! :happydance:

You aren't going to draw my braces though, are you...?

I will post more pictures for round two when I get on the computer with pictures. Isn't that how it works? Or do the pictures already posted go for all six rounds?


----------



## Creampuff

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I will post more pictures for round two when I get on the computer with pictures. Isn't that how it works? Or do the pictures already posted go for all six rounds?


My primary goal is to have different material for each "round," so I'd prefer to avoid the "repeats" to keep my portfolio fresh. 

HOWEVER - You do NOT have to enter a just a horse/human portrait! 
You can also enter dogs/cats or wildlife (for example in my case, a whitetail stag with a lop-sided antler that frequents my barn that we call "Loppy"), and I'm willing to throw just about everything I can into it


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Creampuff said:


> My primary goal is to have different material for each "round," so I'd prefer to avoid the "repeats" to keep my portfolio fresh.
> 
> HOWEVER - You do NOT have to enter a just a horse/human portrait!
> You can also enter dogs/cats or wildlife (for example in my case, a whitetail stag with a lop-sided antler that frequents my barn that we call "Loppy"), and I'm willing to throw just about everything I can into it


 Alright! Then I really have some good ones.


----------



## DixieKate

Here's a couple

EDIT: Oopsies I didn't realize voting had already ended. Just kidding!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yay! I love that photo, it's one of my favorites of my boy and I!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

*Prepare for cuteness!*

My little sister hugging a chicken. 








And here is one of some kittens I rescued.


----------



## Saranda

Entering for round two. This is fun!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I was just looking at the picture that won for me, and I noticed that I have a serious bobblehead going on. That helmut is pretty, um, something. If it isn't to late can you please make it flatter or smaller or something? lol


----------



## Creampuff

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I was just looking at the picture that won for me, and I noticed that I have a serious bobblehead going on. That helmut is pretty, um, something. If it isn't to late can you please make it flatter or smaller or something? lol


Make the helmet fit a little better? Sure thing! Or if worse comes to "worst" and you don't want it, I can also remove it (if you provide a couple helmet-less photos of yourself for me to go by).


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Yay! What relief...lol

Here's a pic so you can skip the helmut altogether.








Please tell me if it won't work!


----------



## countrylove

Can anyone enter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creampuff

countrylove said:


> Can anyone enter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Anyone can enter any open round!


----------



## countrylove

Me and my mare the very first time I ever climbed on her back. She is a 9yr old Arab. Her mother passed away (not sure why) so she was bottle fed. Once sold by the breeder she ended up in a home which fed her nothing but straw and bread. They also beat her to make her submissive enough to saddle. They never could ride her because she lays down and refuses to get up which in turn got her beat again. Her last owner rescued her and spoiled her rotten literally. She foundered and learned to be extremely pushy and disrespectful. They never did any work with her either, just turned her out to pasture. Her last owner had to get rid of her because she was sick and could not control Comet. Everyone was scared she was going to get hurt. So Comet ended up at the rescue I work for and we just clicked. We bonded before I adopted her which led the owner to basically give her to me. She is my heart horse <3

I can now saddle her although she hates it and my trainer said she probably always will. She went from terrified of the saddle to standing while I saddle with only minimal fidgeting. She also hates the bit but is getting better with time and exposure.









Our first ride in the saddle 









Sunbathing and enjoying some down time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

Saranda said:


> Entering for round two. This is fun!


I love these pics  they are magical <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

I like this photo, a lot. Only wish it were in clearer definition.
oops, sorry Creampuff. I was just sneaking in to peek on your contest. I cannot wait to see what you produce. Its hard, because so many photos are worthy of being painted, but you just can't do them all. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Creampuff

tinyliny said:


> I like this photo, a lot. Only wish it were in clearer definition.
> oops, sorry Creampuff. I was just sneaking in to peek on your contest. I cannot wait to see what you produce. Its hard, because so many photos are worthy of being painted, but you just can't do them all. Good luck, everyone!


I was originally going to pick my own winners... And caught myself wanting to draw _all_ of them. 

Due to an extended work schedule I might extend "round one" to 3 weeks instead of 2; which gives me about 5 days per drawing (there are 4 instead of 3).


----------



## Tracer

You're gonna be sorry that you opened this to more than just horses *evil grin*

Here's a couple for this round.

One of the puppies my family hand-raised, Bailey, after he was caught chewing on my slipper.









The aforementioned Bailey and his sister, Shelley. Yes, they are in a dog bowl.









This one might be a challenge for you - two of my budgies, father Yuki (right) and son JJ (left).









And an adorable little calf belonging to my grandfather!







​


----------



## Creampuff

Tracer, look at you! All spoiling me with cute _and_ high-res images <3


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Aww! Those pictures up there are super adorable. Especially the puppies in the food bowl


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Aww the puppy in the bowel on the top is just adorable.


----------



## Creampuff

Sorry for the delay, everyone! Apparently, December is the "busiest time of year" at the store (one of my part-time jobs), and I haven't had a lot of free time because of wonky hours (like 4:00 pm until 10:00 pm one night, and 3:00pm-9:00pm the next, with a little 10:00am-4:00 pm thrown in) I haven't had a WHOLE lot of time to work on drawings. 

The next portrait is in the works, but slowly. I'm going to spend this Christmas Eve with my young son and get back into the grind tomorrow. The deadline is postponed until I'm finished with the graphite portraits.

As for round 2, I'm going to extend the deadline for "likes." Get those likes coming! The more likes, the more wins. I'm going to draw these in COLORED PENCIL. I will announce the voting deadline when I finish round 1. 

You guys can enter as many photos as you'd like, and they don't have to be just horses! I will select the most valid candidates, judging by image quality & composition (how well they would work as a portrait). 

*Want your pet/self, but in a different pose?* I can do that, too! Just include several pictures of the subject from all sides in various poses.


----------



## kaykay4411




----------



## skyhorse1999




----------



## Crescent




----------



## Gallop On

So... if I am understanding... I can enter in photos, right now, for round two? :lol: Im abit lost. But, if I can, then here are some.

Nothing gets better than reading with the love of your life 









Franky









Dusty, the pug!









Red smelling ... grass stems...









Curly 









Blue berry...









Rusty being a dufus <3









Snow day


----------



## Creampuff

I might just lump the 2 contests together. The third round will not begin until all drawings have been completed.

Voting (a.k.a. "Liking") on Round 2 - Colored Pencil will close on *January 19, 2013* (Saturday). The 2 pictures with the most "likes" will be our winners!


----------



## dashygirl

Ok, here's my entry...Dash stole the apple I was eating!


----------



## BarrelBunny




----------



## Artemis




----------



## Kliment

here are we


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Titus the Brussels Griffon









Titus and Picasso the Pug

























Flash the Appaloosa









Jet the bay paint colt









Jet and Joy









One of our pug puppies









Pug sniffing








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Joys golden eyes









Jet
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creampuff

Our winners have been chosen! 

_HorseCrazyTeen_ - 7 Likes








_

Debbie_ - 8 likes









_HorseCrazyTeen_, message me if you'd like any changes made.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oh wow! YAY! I was forgetting to check on your facebook page and didn't know how high up I was with the likes. What a neat surprise  I'll keep the picture the same if that's okay with you, too.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Any updates?


----------



## Creampuff

I haven't taken any new pictures, but I do have today off and I'm going to spend it drawing; I should have pictures to post tonight!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I know the contest is over but I'd love for you to draw this pic for me please. It doesn't have me in the pic but I'd still like a drawing of it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

How are they going?


----------

